

Ask HN: Boston meetup? - foleyfoley

Would anyone be interested?<p>Unsure of time or place, but am thinking the middle of August at a bar in Cambridge/Somerville area.<p>Comment or email me if interested.
======
JayNeely
I'm always down for meeting other Boston startup folks, particularly on the
Cambridge / Somerville side of the river.

You'll usually find a lot of HNers at OpenCoffee, by the way:
[http://www.meetup.com/OpenCoffee-Cambridge-
Meetup/calendar/1...](http://www.meetup.com/OpenCoffee-Cambridge-
Meetup/calendar/14109537/)

~~~
tjparker1
also check out the venture cafe every thursday from 3-8pm at the CIC.

<http://www.venturecafe.net/>

